# G-man's Journal



## Gallaman (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey everyone!  My boy M.J.H. invited me over here from BB.com, so I'm gonna follow suit and try out the forum.  I'm a nice guy so don't be afraid to post and comment and ask questions about my routine and diet.  MJH and I are pretty much the same kind of lifter - same build, emphasis on strength (but getting bigger in the process), and just looking and feeling good.  I've been on Westside almost exclusively for the past year or so and always see incredible strength gains on the routine.  But it's time for a break and has probably been overdue.  Funny that M had the same idea at the same time.  I'm basically doing the exact same setup as he is, with Baby Got Back, and following the repetition advice from P/RR/S.  

Had my first workout today with it and liked it alot..


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 5, 2007)

*6/5*

*BBG & P/RR/S - Week 1*

*Incline Bench Press*
225x3
255x3
275x3? (can't remember if it's a pr)
265x3
255x3
235x5
235x5

*Rack Pulls*
495x5
545x4
585x3
635x2 vid: YouTube - Rack Pull 635x2
455x6

*Decline Bench Press*
275x5
295x4
315x2
265x5
265x5

*Hammer Strength Rows*
70x6
100x5
120x4
140x3
80x6
80x6
80x6

*Hammer Strength Curls*
90x5
115x4
135x4
90x6
90x6

*One-arm Tricep Cable Pushdowns*
95x6 (limit)
120x6 (limit +25 plate)
90x6 (limit)

NOTES:  Workout felt good.  I'm liking the reps with the compound lifts and it gives my joints a nice break.  I went for 3 with the rack pull and had it, but gave up just before lockout, not sure why and kinda pissed....


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

Damn! Had no idea you were going to be doing exactly what I'm doing! Finally now I'll have some motivation to stick to it. Workout really really looks good man, I'm impressed. Strength all around looks great. And I really like that I won't be doing such low reps all the time, should be nice for a change of pace. 

And yeah, me and G are pretty on the same page in terms of lifting, wanting to stay natural, and be as big/strong/lean as possible at the same time. Our biggest difference is that I'm pretty much stoned or drunk everyday, lol.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Looking very strong.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

By the way, are you going to be doing a 3 on / 1 off split like I am? I'm looking forward to being in the gym more often.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 6, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Damn! Had no idea you were going to be doing exactly what I'm doing! Finally now I'll have some motivation to stick to it. Workout really really looks good man, I'm impressed. Strength all around looks great. And I really like that I won't be doing such low reps all the time, should be nice for a change of pace.
> 
> And yeah, me and G are pretty on the same page in terms of lifting, wanting to stay natural, and be as big/strong/lean as possible at the same time. Our biggest difference is that I'm pretty much stoned or drunk everyday, lol.



Surprised M?  Haha yeah man I've been thinking change for a while now.  I've never tried BGB and you seem to respond well with it and since we're pretty much the same person I figured I'd give it a run.  Instantly I like the break from the one rep maxes...the lowest rep I will go is 3 with this in the power week.  And I think that's pretty low too.  I'll admit I didn't read everything through and through about BGB or P/RR/S so I'm sure some things are going to be wrong with my workouts.  But it doesn't matter, because I'll recover and get stronger anyways...

LOL yeah that is the biggest difference you freakin party machine.  I get gone on the weekends though, don't get me wrong...


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Looking very strong.



Thanks a lot D I appreciate you checking out my journal!


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 6, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> By the way, are you going to be doing a 3 on / 1 off split like I am? I'm looking forward to being in the gym more often.



Oh boy you're going 3 on 1 off?  Well I think what I'll do is either 3 on 1 off or 2 on 1 off, depending on how things feel on that third day.  To be honest I'll probably just do 3 on 1 off though, because on all my off days I feel like lifting.  At least that's how it was on Westside.  We shall see..


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah man, 3 on / 1 off. I prefer it this way, because like you on my 3rd day I'm always itching to be in the gym. Anyway, I forgot to mention arms! In BGB you train biceps on your quad dominant day, and then triceps on your hamstring dominant day. I'm not sure why it's not mentioned in the layout of the split. If you read the BGB article on WannaBeBig.com you'll see exactly what I mean. In other words, a quad dominant day might look like this, if it wasn't combined with P/RR/S:

1. Leg presses 5x5
2. Standing BB curls 5x5
3. Squats 3x8
4. Hammer Curls 2x12
5. SLDL 2x12 

In other words the main focus is on quads, hamstrings being secondary with just one exercise, and then biceps also being secondary with just two exercises. I'm sure you'll modify it to your own personal needs/goals, but you get the idea.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

are you sticking to low reps or are you gonna add some higher rep stuff in there too? By higher reps I mean 8 or so and low reps I mean 4-6.

Nice rack pulls btw 

edit: I am a dumbass, it's your power week.....  oops, forget this then


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 6, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> are you sticking to low reps or are you gonna add some higher rep stuff in there too? By higher reps I mean 8 or so and low reps I mean 4-6.
> 
> Nice rack pulls btw
> 
> edit: I am a dumbass, it's your power week.....  oops, forget this then



Haha thanks for stopping by Stewart - yeah, power week right now.  Gonna keep the reps between 3-6 for now.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 6, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Yeah man, 3 on / 1 off. I prefer it this way, because like you on my 3rd day I'm always itching to be in the gym. Anyway, I forgot to mention arms! In BGB you train biceps on your quad dominant day, and then triceps on your hamstring dominant day. I'm not sure why it's not mentioned in the layout of the split. If you read the BGB article on WannaBeBig.com you'll see exactly what I mean. In other words, a quad dominant day might look like this, if it wasn't combined with P/RR/S:
> 
> 1. Leg presses 5x5
> 2. Standing BB curls 5x5
> ...



Ok I see, thanks M.  I'm gonna change it around for myself and do some type of arm work everyday, probably with only one exercise per muscle though.  As I continue on with training I see more benefit from doing each muscle more frequently with less volume each time, so I'll continue on with this approach.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 6, 2007)

*6/6*

*BBG & P/RR/S - Week 1*

*ATG Squats*
315x3
365x3
415x3  (new 3rm)
365x5

*Hammer Strength Squat * 
315x5
495x5
585x3

*Seated Leg Curls*
210x6
230x6
250x6
270x6

*Calf Raises*
170x5
160x4
130x6
120x6

*Rope Cable Hammer Curls*
95x5 (stack limit)
105x5
120x5
145x4 (stack +45 lb plate)
95x8

NOTES:  Solid.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

damn, nice squattage there....

are you doing any more hamstring specific work?  I think you need to throw some more "heavy duty" hamstring stuff in there other than leg curls, just so you don't develop any imbalances.  You have 2 quad dominant movements and only one hamstring....RDLs or Glute Ham raises would work nicely here


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

Awesome workout G, your squatting strength is friggin' insane! Come hamstring dominant day I think it's about time I do some 3x3 with deadlifts, see what I can pull off. Really looks a ton like my workout today though, the only thing that I did differently was alternated a lower body exercise with a curl of some sort. You'll definitely love your next two workouts by the way. Vertical push/pull tomorrow is heavy pull-ups, pulldowns, pullovers, etc.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 6, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> damn, nice squattage there....
> 
> are you doing any more hamstring specific work?  I think you need to throw some more "heavy duty" hamstring stuff in there other than leg curls, just so you don't develop any imbalances.  You have 2 quad dominant movements and only one hamstring....RDLs or Glute Ham raises would work nicely here



Thanks Stewart, and good question.  I've really been slamming the hamstrings lately with GHR's, in an attempt to get that lift up to par, so I took it easy today with the hamstring work.  In the next workouts you'll definitely see more hamstring exercises, including GHRs and SLDLs.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 6, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Awesome workout G, your squatting strength is friggin' insane! Come hamstring dominant day I think it's about time I do some 3x3 with deadlifts, see what I can pull off. Really looks a ton like my workout today though, the only thing that I did differently was alternated a lower body exercise with a curl of some sort. You'll definitely love your next two workouts by the way. Vertical push/pull tomorrow is heavy pull-ups, pulldowns, pullovers, etc.



Thanks man.  So on hamstring dominant day one of the main lifts could be deadlifts from the floor?  I just did rack pulls yesterday so I may pass on regular deadlifts on that day.  I don't even want to know what you'd pull for a 3x3 with deadlifts...

Definitely looking forward to vertical push/pull day - it may end up being my favorite..

And arm work, yeah, I'm just kinda gonna throw it in whenver/whever I feel like it.  As long as I do two tricep and two bicep lifts per week all is good (at least that).


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah exactly, 100% right now, G. Arm work is thrown in wherever, pretty much. I always liked to do it on leg days just because I hate going to the gym and strictly training legs. But vertical push/pull I think is my favorite as well, but they're all actually pretty decently fun. Typically you do your heavy pulling from the floor on hamstring dominant day, but it being power week, I think you were fine with rack pulls on horizontal push/pull. Keep it up, man, how's the diet?


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 7, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Yeah exactly, 100% right now, G. Arm work is thrown in wherever, pretty much. I always liked to do it on leg days just because I hate going to the gym and strictly training legs. But vertical push/pull I think is my favorite as well, but they're all actually pretty decently fun. Typically you do your heavy pulling from the floor on hamstring dominant day, but it being power week, I think you were fine with rack pulls on horizontal push/pull. Keep it up, man, how's the diet?



I'm really liking this split man, the routine is a nice break from Westside.  I've always been better at reps than going for 1 reppers anyways..

Diet is clean probably 90-95% of the time.  Lots of chicken and all kinds of healthy fats, and post workout I supplement with egg white powder (never been a huge fan of whey).  I order straight from a farm and get a 10 lb box for 65 bucks, not bad.  Tastes like crap though lol, but it works.  I noticed though that you eat far less carbs than I do.  I eat tons of fruit pre/post workout, and a good amount of complex carbs at non workout meals.  Calories right now are around maintenance, which for me is about 3,000-3,500 per day.  Some days are over, some are under, which I think helps rev up the metabolism, but my weight is still consistently around 218-223 or so.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 7, 2007)

*6/7*

*Power Week - Vertical push/pull*

*Standing Barbell Military*
185x4
185x4
195x4
195x4

*Hammer Chins*
BW+90x3
BW+90x3
BW+90x4
BW+90x4

*Dumbbell Lateral Raises*
45x4
45x4
45x4
45x4

*Chin Downs* (pulldown machine)
100x6
100x6
120x5
130x4 (machine limit)

*Overhead Cable Tricep Extensions*
95x5  (machine limit)
95x5 
80x6
87.5x5

NOTES:  Solid.  Strong.  Good workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2007)

what is a hammer chin?? nice presses BTW....do you clean the weight up or take it from a rack?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow, you weren't kidding bro, our workouts really do look about the same! And I'm assuming hammer chins are just done with your palms facing each other, correct? Workouts really looking good, I'm going to try and get myself to do some kind of cardio today on my day off, even though it's gonna' be a pain. Tomorrow I'm probably going to be working out down at the beach, so maybe I'll try and get a video up.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 10, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> what is a hammer chin?? nice presses BTW....do you clean the weight up or take it from a rack?



Thanks Stewear, just a neutral grip chin (palms facing each other).  It's the strongest pullup I can do, they feel awesome.

I clean the weight and then press on the standing presses.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 10, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Wow, you weren't kidding bro, our workouts really do look about the same! And I'm assuming hammer chins are just done with your palms facing each other, correct? Workouts really looking good, I'm going to try and get myself to do some kind of cardio today on my day off, even though it's gonna' be a pain. Tomorrow I'm probably going to be working out down at the beach, so maybe I'll try and get a video up.



Correct on the hammer chins M.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 10, 2007)

6/9 - Hip Dominant workout skipped.  I went to the gym tired and rushed, worked up to a 455 pull and was gonna do a 3x5, but honestly had trouble with just getting it for a single..perhaps I should have done it today but decided to just skip it all together.

6/10

*Horizontal Push/Pull - Power Week*

*Decline Bench Press*
295x3
305x3
315x2
295x4

*V-Handle Cable Rows*
180x6
220x6
260x4 (stack)
260x5 (stack)

*Incline Bench Press*
255x4
255x4
255x4
255x4

*One-Arm Cable Rows*
180x6
220x5
200x6
200x6

*EZ-Bar Curls*
140x4
140x4
140x4
140x4

NOTES:  I was weak on decline but strong on inclines.  I felt more energized as the workout went on, strange.  Good session.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 10, 2007)

Damn nice workout, bro. Your curls are strong as hell, too, by the way. I know what you mean about not feeling strong during deadlifts, my hamstring dominant workout was horrible. I'm really looking forward to the shock workouts, honestly, lol.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 11, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Damn nice workout, bro. Your curls are strong as hell, too, by the way. I know what you mean about not feeling strong during deadlifts, my hamstring dominant workout was horrible. I'm really looking forward to the shock workouts, honestly, lol.



Thanks M.  Still looking forward to those shock workouts you Westside fiend you?


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 11, 2007)

*6/11*

*Quad Dominant - Rep Range Week*

*Leg Press*
765x5
945x4 (pr ???)
945x3

*Glute Ham Raises* (half reps)
BWx8
BWx8
BWx8 

*Standing Leg Curls*
70x10
90x10
120x10

*One-Leg Calf Raises*
BWx16
BW+25x8
BW+25x8

*Weighted Hangs*
BW+135x63 seconds
BW+180x34 seconds
BW+225x20 seconds

*Cable Rope Hammer Curls*
95x12 (stack)
95x11 (stack)
95x8 (stack)

+abs

NOTES:  It's rep range week (8-12) on P/RR/S but I hate going high rep on legs simply because it hurts and I don't want my thighs any larger.  I like fitting into jeans (barely...).  So I'll stay low on quad reps.  Lots of PRs..got some funny looks  hanging 5 plates from the waist and hanging...


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 12, 2007)

*6/12*

*Vertical Push/Pull - Rep Range Week*

*Seated Dumbbell Military*
90x8
100x8 (pr???)
90x8

*Chin-ups*
BW+65x8
BW+25x8
BW+25x8

*Dumbbell Lateral Raises*
30x10
30x10

*Rack Chins*
BW+40x8
BWx7

*WG Upright Rows*
50x8
40x11
40x10

*V-handle Pulldowns*
100x12
80x10
80x12

*Cable Overhead Tricep Extensions*
80x10
87.5x10
80x10

NOTES:  Awesome session.  Bodyweight down at 215   !!  I have to remember to eat enough at my meals working outside now (burnin cals all day).  I get the meals in, but I have to keep the cals high.  This is a good weight for the summer though, so perhaps I'll maintain here.  Got some pics to show what it is:


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Being that cut, do you ever drink or eat any kind of fast food? For shit sakes....only time I am that lean is whenever my diet is perfect!


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Being that cut, do you ever drink or eat any kind of fast food? For shit sakes....only time I am that lean is whenever my diet is perfect!



lol thanks D.  Yeah I keep my diet clean probably 90% of the time.  I'm naturally ectomorph though and have always been lean - this bodyfat is where I naturally am when I eat maintenance.  

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Must be nice. I put on muscle fairly easy, but the same can go for fat. So whenever I stray away from my diet for a week or so I can really tell!


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Must be nice. I put on muscle fairly easy, but the same can go for fat. So whenever I stray away from my diet for a week or so I can really tell!



Yeah it's nice but I don't put on mass terribly quickly.  It's all a trade off I guess.  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 16, 2007)

*3 workout update...,.*

Horizontal Push/Pull - Shock Week

Flat Dumbbell Flyes ss w/ Incline Bench Press
70x10 & 185x6
70x9 & 155x6

V-handle Rows ss w/ St. Arm Cable Pullovers
200x10 / 50x10
200x10 / 50x10

Decline Bench Press ss w/ Flye Machine
225x13 / 145x10
225x11 / 145x10

Dual Cable Rows ss w/ Hammer Strength Row Downs
180x8 / 90x9
160x8 / 90x9

Cable Crossovers Dropset
50x10
30x8

Hammer Strength Row Dropset
190x8
110x6

EZ Bar Curls ss w/ Dumbbell Curls
90x11 / 30x8
90x10 / 20x8

Cable Curl Dropset
80x9
45x6

NOTES: Most intense workout I've ever done with failure on nearly everything. I hurt, and I will be hurting tomorrow, but that's the idea...



Hips/Legs Day - Shock Week

Speed Deadlifts
295x2
295x2
295x2
295x2
295x2
295x2
295x2
295x2

Seated Leg Curls ss w/ GHRs
250x6 & BWx7 (negatives)
230x9 & BWx7 (negatives)

Standing Leg Curls Dropset
130x10
70x6

Cable Rope Hammer Curls ss w/ Reverse EZ Curls
Stack + 25lbs x 8 & 60x8
80+25lbs x 8 & 60x8

Zottman Dumbbell Hammer Curls dropset
40x9
25x6

NOTES: BBG calls for a 4 day split, but since I am not specializing in Quad work I will only do a 3 day split with either deads or squats in that workout, for speed or for reps. Tiring workout.



Vertical Push/Pull - Shock Week

Dumbbell Lateral Raises ss w/ Smith Machine Military
35x10 & 185x13
40x9 & 205x8

Chins ss w/ Rope Pulldowns
BW+45x10 & 80x7
BW+45x7 & 50x8

Machine Military (HS) drop set
150x10 (stack)
100x7 DS
70x5 DS

Chin-Downs drop set
100x10
70x6

Incline CG ss w/ Tricep Cable Extensions
165x13 & 57.5x8
165x8 & 50x6

Tricep Dip Machine Drop set
230x11
120x8

NOTES: And thus completes one cycle of P/RR/S. I got through it in 2 weeks whereas the normal program is 3 weeks, but that's fine my split was set up differently. I'm gonna give it a couple days off and come back with some heavy training, go for a nice new rack pull PR and I think an Incline bench pr as well.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Beach Pics*

The other day I went to the beach with my girl and snapped a few pics..


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 18, 2007)

*6/18*

*Horizontal Push/Pull - Power Week*

*Incline Bench Press*
225x3
250x3
285x2
270x3
255x5

*Rack Pulls*
495x3
585x1
635x1
675x1 vid:  YouTube - Rack Pull 675x1

*Dumbbell Flyes*
90x4
90x4
75x7
65x6

*Barbell Rows*
225x3
275x3
295x3
315x4
275x6

*Decline Bench Press*
295x4
285x4
275x5

*Dual Cable Rows*
200x5
260x5 (stack)
180x6

*Dumbbell Hammer Curls*
70x5
80x4
90x4
60x5 dropset

NOTES:  Incredible workout.  In the zone.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Less pics of you and more of the blonde.....haha..

Nice workout brother!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice workout G, and damn your pictures from the beach look just like my pictures from the Bahamas with my girl! But I think I would have to agree with Double D, more pictures of her, lol. Anyway your abs are looking ridiculous dude, that's kind of my goal. I still have a little ways to go until I have abs like that. But tracking my calories everyday I'm in the right direction.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 19, 2007)

By the way, nice rack pull! Funny because I just hit a new rack deadlift PR yesterday as well. It's funny because it looks like the bar is moving so much more in your videos, although we both set it at knee level. I think it's just because you're a few inches taller than me.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Less pics of you and more of the blonde.....haha..
> 
> Nice workout brother!



Thanks D.

Haha pics of the blonde - I have many, many more, but those remain with me.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 19, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Nice workout G, and damn your pictures from the beach look just like my pictures from the Bahamas with my girl! But I think I would have to agree with Double D, more pictures of her, lol. Anyway your abs are looking ridiculous dude, that's kind of my goal. I still have a little ways to go until I have abs like that. But tracking my calories everyday I'm in the right direction.



lol I know don't they?  Kinda weird actually.

Thanks M my abs are probably the best they've ever been because I've been hitting them hard lately, plus my bodyfat I'm keeping low for the summer.  Your abs look like they're pretty much there already though - just a few more pounds should do the trick I'm guessing.  Good luck!


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 19, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> By the way, nice rack pull! Funny because I just hit a new rack deadlift PR yesterday as well. It's funny because it looks like the bar is moving so much more in your videos, although we both set it at knee level. I think it's just because you're a few inches taller than me.



Yeah I saw your 7 plate triple, well done!  See it just didn't make sense for you to only get 635 for 3 with a 745 single.  And you're right about it seeming the bar travels longer in my vids, despite the same starting point (bulk of the knee).  It has to be the height difference (I'm 6'1 and a quarter or so).

Anyways I'm just loving rack pulls.  My strength is shooting up like crazy.  The 675 was honestly easy, I can get 700 right now.  Next power week I'll go for it..


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 19, 2007)

*Lower body day - Power Week*

*ATG Smith Squats*
315x3
315x3
315x2

*Standing Leg Curls*
130x6
150x5 (stack)
150x5 (stack)

*Glute Ham Raises*
BW+25x4 (negatives)
BW+25x4 (negatives)
BW+25x4 (negatives)

+calves
+abs

NOTES:  Smith ATG squats are HARD!  They totally just take out the hips involvement if you do them right and rock the quads all the up and down.  I tried doing a one-arm pullup and could actually get halfway up, which surprised me.  I think I can get one soon..


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Bah ATG is a killer! Nicely done. I hardly see anybody do those at my gym. Most people won't even go parallel to the ground haha. Squatters are a dying breed it's good to see more of them!


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Bah ATG is a killer! Nicely done. I hardly see anybody do those at my gym. Most people won't even go parallel to the ground haha. Squatters are a dying breed it's good to see more of them!



Thanks man!  Squatting ATG is essential - what I don't understand is people who stop 1/4 of the way down.  It's common now to see that style instead of even down to parallel and I don't get it.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 20, 2007)

*6/20*

*Vertical Push/Pull - Power Week*

*Standing Military Press*
185x4
195x4
205x3
185x4

*Chinups*
BW+90x3
BW+100x3
BW+115x3
BW+135x1
BW+90x5

*Dumbbell Lateral Raises*
40x4
45x4
50x4
40x5
40x5

*Wide Grip Pullups*
BW+45x4
BW+25x5
BW+25x5
BW+25x5

*Tricep Extension Machine*
205x6
220x6
235x6
250x3 (stack)

Bodyweight Check:  214.5

NOTES:  Solid.


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 20, 2007)

Its hard to me to grasp that you still somehow manage to get stronger every damn workout, and not by like 5 pounds but you're just destroying PRs for the most part


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2007)

Looking good in here.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn, nice to see some ATG squats around here! You probably won't be seeing them in my journal anytime soon, lol. And you're catching up to me on rack pulls! I might have to try 8 plates on each side! I don't think I would be able to pull 765 lbs. just yet, though. I really think that I could pull 665-675 off the floor right now, possibly. My next ME day I might try and hit a new platform deadlift PR, and the following week maybe try for a new deadlift PR. 

And explain to my why you're still not back on Westsssiiidddeee!!!!?????


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 21, 2007)

vdWesthuizen said:


> Its hard to me to grasp that you still somehow manage to get stronger every damn workout, and not by like 5 pounds but you're just destroying PRs for the most part



lol thanks V.  It may seem like every workout I'm setting pr's but there are definitely weeks where my goal is not pr's but just conditioning I guess you could say.  It's a nice break from trying to hammer them out constantly.



> Looking good in here.



Thanks man!



> Damn, nice to see some ATG squats around here! You probably won't be seeing them in my journal anytime soon, lol. And you're catching up to me on rack pulls! I might have to try 8 plates on each side! I don't think I would be able to pull 765 lbs. just yet, though. I really think that I could pull 665-675 off the floor right now, possibly. My next ME day I might try and hit a new platform deadlift PR, and the following week maybe try for a new deadlift PR.
> 
> And explain to my why you're still not back on Westsssiiidddeee!!!!?????



When you try the ATG squats again go with the smith machine and literally touch your ass to the floor - that's how I did them.  I can't believe how much it limits your strength, but it rocks your quads...

That 7 plate rack pull was not much struggle either - I'm pretty sure I can get 700 right now, and maybe more.  Next power workout I'm going for a 635 rack pull for a 3x3, and then the next power workout after that will go for 700+ on the rack pull for a single.  It's crazy to think you can pretty much pull that from the floor though...

Haha dude you should not have introduced me to this routine because I am loving it!  My muscles are clearly fuller after each phase and I'm gaining strength like a mofo, so why change?  But you'll see me back on Westside eventually, no worries.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2007)

> Haha dude you should not have introduced me to this routine because I am loving it! My muscles are clearly fuller after each phase and I'm gaining strength like a mofo, so why change? But you'll see me back on Westside eventually, no worries.



Yeah I'm noticing this and it's kind of bothering me because lately on Westside I feel like I haven't really been going anywhere, because it's the same old program that I have done for years. Part of me really wants to try something new I just can't get myself to stray from Westside for long enough. Who knows, we'll see what happens. 

I've always really really enjoyed BGB and especially combining it with P/RR/S I know it would be effective. It's close enough to Westside where you can basically employ a lot of the Westside principles, like speed work, max-effort work during the power week, etc. 

By the way are doing it in microcycles now? In other words are you doing 4 power workouts, then 4 rep-range workouts, etc.? Because for a while you talked about breaking it up week to week?


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 22, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Yeah I'm noticing this and it's kind of bothering me because lately on Westside I feel like I haven't really been going anywhere, because it's the same old program that I have done for years. Part of me really wants to try something new I just can't get myself to stray from Westside for long enough. Who knows, we'll see what happens.
> 
> I've always really really enjoyed BGB and especially combining it with P/RR/S I know it would be effective. It's close enough to Westside where you can basically employ a lot of the Westside principles, like speed work, max-effort work during the power week, etc.
> 
> By the way are doing it in microcycles now? In other words are you doing 4 power workouts, then 4 rep-range workouts, etc.? Because for a while you talked about breaking it up week to week?



I was doing it for nearly a year and felt I needed a break (mini-breaks during this time but not too long).  Now I'm finally getting some reps in with my compounds and my body is eating it up - clearly thicker and stronger since starting this new rotation.

Here's how Im splitting it up:  I break the body up into three days instead of four (what BGB calls for) with horizontal push/pull, legs/hips day, and vertical push/pull.  I hate doing specialization work for quads so I see no reason to give them a seperate fourth day.  On that day I choose either ME pulling or squat, or DE pulling/squat.  Pretty simple, really.  If I did heavy rack pulls on horizontal push/pull for example, I would do speed work for something on that legs/hips day.  The 3 on 1 off ensures it will be worth it because that muscle will be hit again in 4 days anyways.

But basically I'm doing 3 workouts in a row of Power, 1 day off, 3 workouts in a row in Rep Range, 1 day off, and then 3 workouts in a row of Shock, then 2 days off before I start the macrocycle again.  All in all it's over in exactly 14 days - perfect IMO.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 22, 2007)

*6/22*

*Horizontal Push/Pull - Rep Range Phase*

*Decline Bench Press*
275x8
275x8
275x8

*Barbell Rows*
245x8
245x8
245x8

*Hammer Strength Incline Press*
120x8
100x9
100x8

*V-handle Cable Rows*
200x10
200x10
200x10

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes*
60x10
60x10
60x9

*One Arm Cable Rows*
180x9
180x9

*EZ Bar Curls*
110x8
110x8
110x8

NOTES:  90 second rest on everything b/w sets.  Was breathin like a mother but it felt great.  Probably 3 set PR's on mostly everything but I won't highlight it b/c I don't know for sure..


----------



## sntjdmngz (Jun 22, 2007)

*how 2 bench press*

How do you get to bench press so much.
I been bench pressing for a while n' can't seem to go more than 155lbs
I think I psyche myself out since I do most of my gym work at night due to work so I have no one to spot me.


----------



## bigb21 (Jun 22, 2007)

You look awsome bro, hows your diet look., how many cals a day you typically eat to stay that lean while lifting those types of weights.... I hate you and MJH, freaks


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha, I don't know if it's our genetics or just the fact that we bust our a-ses in the gym and have extremely clean diets on top of it. So it could be a mix of both decent genetics and hard work and making the most of what we were given. I'm not saying everyone can throw weights like me and Gallaman, but I think the majority of lifters could come very close. 

But back to the workouts, everything really looks good dude. I'm pretty excited to be back on this style program and I'm even looking forward to a leg workout tomorrow which is hard to believe!

By the way I noticed your rep range workouts are only in the 8-10 rep range, recently. Are you just sticking to this rep range on your rep range days? Because the way I remember doing rep range workouts I would do my first exercise in the 6-8 range, the second exercise in the 10-12 range, and then last in the 12-20 range, as I recall. Or another advanced technique I remember reading was just varying the rep range in each exercise. In other works maybe a set of 6, then 10, then 15, etc.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 23, 2007)

sntjdmngz said:


> How do you get to bench press so much.
> I been bench pressing for a while n' can't seem to go more than 155lbs
> I think I psyche myself out since I do most of my gym work at night due to work so I have no one to spot me.



Oh man where to start with this?  Seeing as how it was your first post I'd and judging by your question, it sounds like you're pretty new to lifting.  I'd suggest getting on a good program for beginners, like a 5x5 or something, or look up Musclenow (it's a pay program, not trying to push anything here), both are solid.  Good luck bro.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 23, 2007)

bigb21 said:


> You look awsome bro, hows your diet look., how many cals a day you typically eat to stay that lean while lifting those types of weights.... I hate you and MJH, freaks



Thanks B!  Lookin ripped in that avatar dude!  Diet stays clean probably 95% of the time and I eat at maintenance for the most part, and that allows me to stay lean.  Before I ever picked up a weight I was around 8-10%, so there's no reason to be much above that now.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 23, 2007)

> Haha, I don't know if it's our genetics or just the fact that we bust our a-ses in the gym and have extremely clean diets on top of it. So it could be a mix of both decent genetics and hard work and making the most of what we were given. I'm not saying everyone can throw weights like me and Gallaman, but I think the majority of lifters could come very close.



Yeah it's definitely a combo of the three.  When I lift I lift hard man, and I'm pushing myself.  But genetics do come into play.  Funny though, as I keep on improving my genetics seem to get better and better to other people  



> But back to the workouts, everything really looks good dude. I'm pretty excited to be back on this style program and I'm even looking forward to a leg workout tomorrow which is hard to believe!
> 
> By the way I noticed your rep range workouts are only in the 8-10 rep range, recently. Are you just sticking to this rep range on your rep range days? Because the way I remember doing rep range workouts I would do my first exercise in the 6-8 range, the second exercise in the 10-12 range, and then last in the 12-20 range, as I recall. Or another advanced technique I remember reading was just varying the rep range in each exercise. In other works maybe a set of 6, then 10, then 15, etc.



See Mike I never really read through the BGB program or the PRRS system either, so I'm kind of changing stuff as I go along.  I like your idea though, I think what I'll do is first exercise at 6-8, next at 10-12, and the last go 6,10,15 or something like you said.  Good idea.


----------



## nads786 (Jun 23, 2007)

i dont know about gallman but i remember mjh saying he has been lifting since 13! thats 10 years he better be lifting big weights by now


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 24, 2007)

*6/24*

*Lower Body - Rep Range Phase*

*Box Squats* (parallel, speed)
275x2
275x2
275x2
275x2
275x2
275x2
275x2
275x2

*Standing Leg Curls*
130x8
130x10
130x10

*One Leg Calf Raises*
20x8
10x7
10x6

*Hammer Curl Hammer Strength* (forearm work, rigged with rope)
115x8
70x10
70x10

NOTES:  Not much time the other day for this workout, had to keep it short.




*Vertical Push/Pull - Rep Range Phase*

*Smith Military Press*
225x7
245x6
235x6
205x10

*Chinups*
BW+55x8
BW+55x8
BWx10
BWx10

*Cable Lateral Raises*
25x7
15x10
10x12

*Life Fitness Pulldown Machine*
230x7
190x10
150x12
110x15

*Tricep Cable Overhead Extensions*
95x6 (stack)
87.5x8
80x9
65x12

NOTES:  Misjudged my strength on some stuff but overall good lift.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 24, 2007)

nads786 said:


> i dont know about gallman but i remember mjh saying he has been lifting since 13! thats 10 years he better be lifting big weights by now



Started hard at 18 and was off and on until 21 until I became serious, and been goin with it ever since.  So all in all about about 4.5 years now.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah I started lifting weights when I was 13, lol. Not sure if that's actually a good thing or a bad thing because I'm at the point not where I've pretty much tried every single possible program out there and I always want something new! But you also have to realize from age 13-16 I probably didn't have the slightest clue what I was doing. And from 17-20 I still don't think I really knew what I was doing. It wasn't until I found Westside at age 20-21 I really started to get the swing of things.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 25, 2007)

After spending the past 2 days really thinking about my training and what my goals are, I can really say that this program is pretty much exactly what we should be doing. The power week gives us that Westside style heavy heavy training, the rep range and the shock both give us the more bodybuilding side of it. I just think these little mini-phases really are going to be effective, and we might have just put together a hell of a solid program.


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 25, 2007)

GMan this routine looks like it is one that could very well lead to no boredom as you change every week and what not.  I wonder what are your thoughts for someone who is in the middle strength range, not a weakling not a freak,you know my kind of strength level haha.  Should I stick with the Westside or give this a shot.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 25, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> After spending the past 2 days really thinking about my training and what my goals are, I can really say that this program is pretty much exactly what we should be doing. The power week gives us that Westside style heavy heavy training, the rep range and the shock both give us the more bodybuilding side of it. I just think these little mini-phases really are going to be effective, and we might have just put together a hell of a solid program.



I totally agree with you M, I'm really enjoying it!  The frequency is perfect, and the volume is individual.  On those crazy good days I won't hesitate the slightest bit to do 3 exercises per main muscle, and 1-2 on the arms.

But yeah, it really is fueling all fires - the powerlifter is being satisfied the power phase, the bodybuilder is being satisfied on the rep weeks, and the sadist is being satisfied on the shock phase lol.  I'm pretty sure we're going to see good strength gains here, perhaps better than the normal Westside split but time will tell.  And variations could always be made as we go along here..


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 25, 2007)

vdWesthuizen said:


> GMan this routine looks like it is one that could very well lead to no boredom as you change every week and what not.  I wonder what are your thoughts for someone who is in the middle strength range, not a weakling not a freak,you know my kind of strength level haha.  Should I stick with the Westside or give this a shot.



I believe Westside is a very advanced routine.  It might be even too advanced for me seeing as how it hasn't done much for my pressing in the past.  I don't think it's best for beginners or intermediates at all, and I guess V you just need to figure out where you belong.  If you feel you know your body enough to go with it then please keep on going.  The good thing about what MJH and I are doing now is you can really drop volume to suit yourself and stay within the boundaries we have set up.  I could definitely see you doing well on it if you tried, but Westside will work as well.  I'll support you whichever you choose.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 26, 2007)

*6/26*

*Horizontal Push/Pull - Shock Week*

*Flat Dumbbell Flyes superset w/ Incline Bench Press*
75x10 / 185x6
75x9 / 155x7

*V-handle Cable Rows superset w/ Standing Cable Pullovers*
220x10 / 65x10
220x10 / 65x10

*Flye Machine Dropset*
250x10  
170x6

*Dual Cable Rows dropset*
200x10
170x6

*EZ Barbell Curls dropset *
130x8
80x8

NOTES:  Lacked energy today for some reason, so dropped the volume slightly to hit hard what I could.  Managed some pr's though.


----------

